# buzz baits



## parki

when is the best time to use buzz baits?


----------



## jamesavp

Time of day is going to be morning or evening or over cast days. Buzz baits are effective if no one else is thorwing them. What I mean is lakes that have never seen a buzz bait or lakes that only seem them some times work best.

Time of year I would say summer time is the best time. Mornings and evenings. They work very well at night. I would pick the hottest day of the year and hit the lake on a full moon. Throw them close to cover like grass, bullrushes, cattails, and rocks and just wait for the explosion. They work well on smallies too. Buzz baits take commitment so if you don't kill them on it don't give up because it is a big fish bait. If the fish are skiddish to the buzzbait use a colorado blade spinnerbait and wake it just below the surface. Also make sure you have a bait to follow up the buzzbait like a texas rigged zoom super fluke weightless. This will pick up bass that hit your buzzbait and miss. Don't forget your trailer hook


----------



## OverLord

where I fish the bass dont start slamming buzzbaits enough to warrant their use until mid june.


----------



## golfertrout

i use buzz baits alot


----------



## diver_sniper

jamesavp said:


> Time of day is going to be morning or evening or over cast days. Buzz baits are effective if no one else is thorwing them. What I mean is lakes that have never seen a buzz bait or lakes that only seem them some times work best.
> 
> Time of year I would say summer time is the best time. Mornings and evenings. They work very well at night. I would pick the hottest day of the year and hit the lake on a full moon. Throw them close to cover like grass, bullrushes, cattails, and rocks and just wait for the explosion. They work well on smallies too. Buzz baits take commitment so if you don't kill them on it don't give up because it is a big fish bait. If the fish are skiddish to the buzzbait use a colorado blade spinnerbait and wake it just below the surface. Also make sure you have a bait to follow up the buzzbait like a texas rigged zoom super fluke weightless. This will pick up bass that hit your buzzbait and miss. Don't forget your trailer hook


That pretty much nails it. If I could add anything I would remind you not to reel it too quickly. Pay attention to what the fish are telling you. If they're destroying it every few casts, you can afford to move it quicker because it's obviously a day where they will pay attention and react to it. That's not normally the case though, so if you're only getting a few strikes that are noticeably less aggressive, reel it only as fast as you have to to keep it on the surface. This will keep it above the fish longer, and since it's moving slower appear less likely to escape should the fish decide to go for the attack.

The idea of having a weightless fluke or sluggo to follow up is also a great idea that I've just recently started using with fairly decent success. I never thought about it before, but if you have a fish strike one of your topwater lures and get away, why throw the same lure in and expect the fish to hit it again if it just felt it get ripped out of its mouth? Sure it works sometimes, but you're much better off to throw something that can be tossed to the same area and then be worked just slightly below where the fish missed the topwater bait. You know the fish is there, you know it's already in attack mode, you know it's not probably not comfortable hitting your frog/popper/buzz bait again. So quick show it something different before it calms down again!


----------

